# Check this little guy out



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

I'm not squeamish but this dude is not my cup of tea  LOL 

https://www.freep.com/story/news/local/michigan/2018/06/07/giant-spider-elkhart/680952002/


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Not found one 6 in but a healthy 4 in .in my minnow cage next to the creek .Cool spiders .


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Ran across 2 of them during my 6 years in Newaygo. Creepy bastards for sure! Shooed it off my boat with the net, only to end up on my leg. Yipes!


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Shoeman said:


> Ran across 2 of them during my 6 years in Newaygo. Creepy bastards for sure! Shooed it off my boat with the net, only to end up on my leg. Yipes!


Yup when you scare them they crawl up the first thing they come too .Sleep tight my friends !


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

I had one punk me out on the river one day. I was sitting on a log taking a break and this spider appears out of an alder about ten feet away. Suddenly it starts _walking across the water_ toward me at a fast clip. I shot up and started flailing away with my rod trying to get out of its way. It occupied my spot and I swear, it turned and taunted me like, "Yeah, that's what I thought, _punk_. Stay out of my patch". :lol:


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

If you have a wood dock on a lake most likely you have them .Just stick your head down under and look :SHOCKED:


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

The biggest ones I have seen have been along the Pere Marquette. There was one that I would always see living in the roots of that down tree in the whirlpool hole. That one was the biggest I've ever seen in the U.S. Not quite 6 inches but pretty close I would bet.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

When I was a kid we had a place on Lily Lake in Clare County. I would get up early and take the 12' rowboat out fishing before anyone else had even rolled over and farted. One morning at the ripe old age of 10 or 12 I'm rowing across the lake and feel something crawling up my back, I reach to swat the "mosquito" and there was a fishing spider. Probably 1/2 the size of the one in the picture but I was kind of freaked out,threw it in the water. Then went down on my hands and knees with my tackle box in my hand, checking under the seats, ready to defend myself from any more interlopers.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

That would be small if it was in South Carolina.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I pretty much do not like Spiders, but I am okay with them being outside. I flea-bomb my house every Spring, and Fall, to kill spiders indoors. 

That is one big honkin spider - bigger than any Fisher's I've ever seen. But there are larger spiders in the World.
http://carnivoraforum.com/topic/9333651/1/
"*Aggression/Defence *- The Goliath bird-eating spiders are considered to be very aggressive and do not make good pets"


----------

